# Biete gebrauchte Spiele an für ältere PC`s und Hardwarekomponenten



## gridderGER (23. Mai 2015)

*Biete gebrauchte Spiele an für ältere PC`s und Hardwarekomponenten*

hjhhhhhzzjzzjzj


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Biete gebrauchte Spiele an für ältere PC`s und Hardwarekomponenten*

Verkaufen nur im Marktplatz, da du noch nicht dafür freigeschaltet bist, kannst du dieses leider nicht. mach zu, bevor es ein Mod tut.  Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Biete gebrauchte Spiele an für ältere PC`s und Hardwarekomponenten*

Handel ist nur auf dem Marktplatz gestatten, aber dafür bedarf es *60 Tage Zugehörigkeit zum Forum *sowie *100 gezählte Postings *die noch nicht hast. Ein Blick in die Regeln hätte es auch gezeigt


----------



## gridderGER (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Biete gebrauchte Spiele an für ältere PC`s und Hardwarekomponenten*

Das ist blöd! Warum habe ich keinen Zugriff zum Marktplatz?

Ich bin doch schon lange hier dabei.Merkwürdig.
Das war mir schon klar,dass diese dafür da ist.Nur ist es blöd,wenn man selber gar keinen Zugriff drauf hat.


----------



## Ion (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Biete gebrauchte Spiele an für ältere PC`s und Hardwarekomponenten*



gridderGER schrieb:


> Das ist blöd! Warum habe ich keinen Zugriff zum Marktplatz?



Da gabs etwas, dass du bei der Registrierung nicht gelesen hast und nur schnell auf den "ich habe die Regeln gelesen"-Haken gedrückt hast:


> Eine Freischaltung des Marktplatz-Zuganges erfolgt, 60 Tage nach  Erstellung des Accounts UND 100 verfasster Beiträge, automatisch  innerhalb von 24 Stunden.



Hier ist dann zu.


----------

